
Simple bank is ending bill payments, going back to paper checks - sschueller
https://imgur.com/a/Nl879jh
======
sschueller
This is asinine. So now you need to either need to write paper checks or have
a biller just take your cash out of your account. A bank account is not a
credit card. I do not want to authorise billers to just take money out of my
account.

A bank account should be push and pull not only pull.

FYI, many credit cards companies will punish you if a bill pull payment fails
by going to the maximum interest rate even if the failure is a technical
issue.

